# Your film of 2009.



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

So what was your best film of 2009?

Inglorious Basterds or Watchmen for me.

Strangely looking forward to Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Avatar end of!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Not seen Avatar yet, but for me and the wife it has to be Star Trek.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Crikey - hard choice. I got an unlimited membership around Easter and its been a brilliant investment. Most recommended.
I'd have to say
Harry Brown
Slimdog
Up
Christmas Carol
Grand Torino

Like you, really looking forwards to Sherlock Holmes


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Gran Torino followed by Harry Brown


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

transformers 2.


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Avatar is awesome also waiting till thursday to see sherlock holmes


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Inglorious *******s. Brilliant film!


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Avatar


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Avatar. Probably the best film I have ever seen


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same for me, Avatar has to be the best film iv ever seen.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

for me it would be district 9 and dare i say it i think its better than avatar by some way.i was expecting more action and more complexity from avatar (considering its cameron) and what i got from it was very nice looking but simplistic.moon also was excellent.sci fi was back in a big way for 2009.


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Broken Embraces by Pedro Almodóvar.


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't seen Avatar yet but Star Trek is my number 1!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

District 9 :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Black-Cat said:


> Haven't seen Avatar yet but Star Trek is my number 1!


Star Trek is my number one closely followed by Avatar which I saw last night.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Star Trek

Im seeing Avatar tmrw at cineworld. Bargain Tuesday


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Up


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed Moon, Star Trek and District 9

Havent seen Avatar yet, and have Up to watch on Xmas Day, so could end up being either of them

I judge my faves on how many times ive watched them, so it would have to be Watchmen


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

really liked inglorious, probably my favourite but very closely followed by star trek and transformers. christmas carol was the first 3d movie i'd seen. really looking forward to avatar.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Invention of Lying, Star Trek, Transformers 2 & I think there was a Will Smith film out this year called 7 Pounds or something similar, pretty epic.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really cant understand the credit inglorious basterds gets to be honest.the opening 5 minutes where really spectatcular but then landa just became more and more comedic.i wish tarantino would go back to making his own films as these remakes/homages are pretty weak compared to pulp,jackie brown and reservoir.the kill bill trilogy was **** imho,deathcar (is that right ?) was even more over indulgent tripe and inglorious just didnt do it for me.the hugo stiglitz porno soundtrack had me pissing myself at its crapness.imho he hasnt made a good film since jackie brown.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't think much of Inglorious Basterds either.

And 7 Pounds....the less said about that the better.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

cullers said:


> crikey - hard choice. I got an unlimited membership around easter and its been a brilliant investment. Most recommended.
> I'd have to say
> harry brown
> slimdog *is this the porn version*
> ...


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> i really cant understand the credit inglorious basterds gets to be honest.the opening 5 minutes where really spectatcular but then landa just became more and more comedic.i wish tarantino would go back to making his own films as these remakes/homages are pretty weak compared to pulp,jackie brown and reservoir.the kill bill trilogy was **** imho,deathcar (is that right ?) was even more over indulgent tripe and inglorious just didnt do it for me.the hugo stiglitz porno soundtrack had me pissing myself at its crapness.imho he hasnt made a good film since jackie brown.


i kind of agree with this
i was pretty disapointed with Inglorious
i think its a good film, but a crappy Tarantino film


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Best was definately....... THE HANGOVER...such a funny film.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Star trek for me, it's a fantastic film.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Not seen Avatar but on my to watch list very soon. a big fan of james cameron movies. 

Star trak was very good

Liked Zombieland and Transformer 2


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Not seen Avatar, but it's on my soo to list.

Transformers 2- OK, but there's little in the way of plot as it's all action from start to finish.

Inglorious *******s- OK film, not Taratinos worst, but a mile from his best. One of the worst endings. A few westerny sounding tracks, do not make a spagetti western Quentin.

Moon- Bit of a strange one with throw backs to Stanley Kubrick. Almost Makes it but not quite. I almost felt we've seen this type of plot before in The Matrix and possibly Avatar.

Australia- First hours very slow, after that it picks up. Wanderfully shot and funny at times. 

Gran Torino- A promising film, well directed and original, but he story line looses consistancy and jumps around.

My favourite film:

Changeling- Great performance by Angelina Jolie, captivates the audience and really draws in the viewer. Well directed and original screenplay in a film that looks really good too.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Not seen Avatar, but it's on my soo to list.
> 
> Transformers 2- OK, but there's little in the way of plot as it's all action from start to finish.


 its been a while since i walked out of a film (jason x i believe was the last one) and this was my latest walk out lol.even going into it i wasnt expecting anything but loud loud loud explosions and action,mixed with megan "fit as ****" fox how could you go wrong ?well.you make it overly long,ridiculous amount of none descript transformers (half the time i didnt know whether they where good,bad or the same bloody one) and the most annoying cgi character since jar jar binks in the form of those 2 ghetto transfomers.absolutely shocking.and what makes it worse is the amount of money it has taken means there are more to come and bay is still a director 



Blazebro said:


> Inglorious *******s- OK film, not Taratinos worst, but a mile from his best. One of the worst endings. A few westerny sounding tracks, do not make a spagetti western Quentin.


i wouldnt be shocked if that was next on his ****list.



Blazebro said:


> Moon- Bit of a strange one with throw backs to Stanley Kubrick. Almost Makes it but not quite. I almost felt we've seen this type of plot before in The Matrix and possibly Avatar.


 i really did love this.rockwell should get a nod for an oscar imho.



Blazebro said:


> Gran Torino- A promising film, well directed and original, but he story line looses consistancy and jumps around.


this is another one i cant get my head round all the hype.apart from eatswood, absolutely WOEFUL acting from every other cast member.even clint snarling every 3 minutes was almost funny.and eastwood singing at the end about his torino was hilarious.

My favourite film:



Blazebro said:


> Changeling- Great performance by Angelina Jolie, captivates the audience and really draws in the viewer. Well directed and original screenplay in a film that looks really good too.


i forgot all about this.absolutely top notch stuff.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

The Hurt Locker, closely followed by Moon


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I think I have to go with Avatar as my favorite film of 2009, with Star Trek as my second favorite. 

Worst film I saw: Transformers 2. Absolutely awful.


----------



## masterbollyb (Nov 21, 2009)

Transformers 2 then followed by Avatar!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Inglorious Barstewards

Unexpectantly brilliant!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

my mate gets the horn over star trek lol :lol:

was good tho, except he wanted to watch it 2 seconds into the end credits 

Moon was good as well. Gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm surprised that no-ones mentioned the remake of Friday the 13th. Great film. Really creates the suspense. All the special effects are believable and cirtainly had me hiding behaind a cushion in places.

Produced by Michael Bay, who's also doing the remake of Nightmare on Elm Street which looks like it's going to be a stormer for this year too.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

chrisc said:


> transformers 2.


+1. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Up by a long way.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Two films did it for me - 

Friday 13th 

Transformers : Revenge of the Fallen

I'm a huge fan of both franchises in general. Friday the 13th because I think Jason Voorhees just looks awesome and Transformers because I'm a big kid and it was what I loved when I was a kid. Seeing it on the big screen just puts a huge grin on my face.

Two movies that aren't to be taken seriously, they are what they are and both very enjoyable.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw Sherlock Holmes yesterday, an utterly brilliant film


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> Saw Sherlock Holmes yesterday, an utterly brilliant film


My bro says one of the best films he's ever seen; he had no idea it was a Guy Ritchie film either.

For me it was Inglorious B's, sheer Nazi killing escapism.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Dead Snow ... or, Død snø

Zombies, NAZIs and (Norwegian) teenagers ... I just doesn't get any better :thumb:

Ein .. Zwei ... DIE!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Harry Brown, such a good film and Brittish :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say that its looking like Moon and Drag Me To Hell as the best films of 2009 for me. A real nod to the intelligent sci-fi films of the 70's from Moon and right back up to form for Sam Raimi. Great stuff. 

Still not seen Avatar (hoping to go next week) or District 9 (missed it at the flicks) but I would guess they would be challengers for the top spot going by what a couple of (big movie fans) mates have said :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Gran Torino & Harry Brown for me


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to say I didn't see many of the big films in 09 like harry brown, transformers, gran torino, inglorious *******s and such like, but the film I enjoyed most, and I expect a slating for this was ice age 3.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I have to say I didn't see many of the big films in 09 like harry brown, transformers, gran torino, inglorious *******s and such like, but the film I enjoyed most, and I expect a slating for this was ice age 3.


ice age 3 was class :thumb: Sid FTW.


----------

